# Side effects of Gestone Injections



## BabyBless1ngs (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been taking Gestone injections for the past 6 days since my egg transfer, I have typically been taking the injections slightly above my buttocks as advised by the clinic I am attending, I noticed yesterday that I have quite a lot of swelling around the injection sites, I was quite alarmed at just how badly the swelling has formed, on top of this throughout the day I experience what I would describe as a sharp pain similar to a wasp sting around the site where I have had the injection, I just wanted to know if this is normal and when I should expect the swelling to go down?

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Swelling and brusing around injection site can be common with deep IM injections. You could try ice packs to numb the area first and hopefully help with swelling? The swelling should settle after a day or two after the injection but as you are doing repeated daily injections then it may remain due to the continued puncture of the skin. It's not all that common to continue to experience pain though long after the injection so might be worth speaking to clinic and getting advise or getting someoneto check your injection technique to make sure you are getting in in exactly the right spot. Also make sure that the needles you are using are the right length (need to 1.5 inches or longer to get right into the muscle)

Lots of     for the remiander of the 2ww
Maz x


----------

